
Covid Shield - ericzawo
https://www.covidshield.app/
======
unstatusthequo
Neat but too many issues with false positives, false negatives, third party
consent, critical mass adoption, etc. See
[https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2020/05/me_on_covad-1...](https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2020/05/me_on_covad-19_.html)
which has a good write up. Also
[https://www.brookings.edu/techstream/inaccurate-and-
insecure...](https://www.brookings.edu/techstream/inaccurate-and-insecure-why-
contact-tracing-apps-could-be-a-disaster/)

